# Band Lighting



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lately my bandmates and I have been discussing expanding our performance to include more lighting. Currently we mount four spots (cheapo CTC Christmas stuff) on top of our P/A cabs and call it our lightshow.

We're thinking of at least a wash lighting system - cheaper-side like the Chauvet 4-bar.

I'm just wondering if anyone who has any experience with this might make some suggestions. I defintely want something that's not going to add a lot of time/aggravation to setup and loadout and is easy to control.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> Lately my bandmates and I have been discussing expanding our performance to include more lighting. Currently we mount four spots (cheapo CTC Christmas stuff) on top of our P/A cabs and call it our lightshow.
> 
> We're thinking of at least a wash lighting system - cheaper-side like the Chauvet 4-bar.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone who has any experience with this might make some suggestions. I defintely want something that's not going to add a lot of time/aggravation to setup and loadout and is easy to control.


I have one of the Chauvet LED bars that I got for the shop. You can see the thing from 3 miles away. Its programmable or it will go with the music. More of a dance type thing but any of the LED products from Chauvet are strong suckers


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one of the Chauvet LED bars that I got for the shop. You can see the thing from 3 miles away. Its programmable or it will go with the music. More of a dance type thing but any of the LED products from Chauvet are strong suckers


You can suntan with it?????????? 

Who was your supplier? I've seen AJs and Mikes Music advertise them. We're looking at the "4-Bar" - comes with a basic foot controller, four RGB LEDS, and a tripod.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> You can suntan with it??????????
> 
> Who was your supplier? I've seen AJs and Mikes Music advertise them. We're looking at the "4-Bar" - comes with a basic foot controller, four RGB LEDS, and a tripod.


I believe I got that one from Musicians Friend if I remember correctly


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

allthumbs56 said:


> You can suntan with it??????????
> 
> Who was your supplier? I've seen AJs and Mikes Music advertise them. We're looking at the "4-Bar" - comes with a basic foot controller, four RGB LEDS, and a tripod.


I believe Axe music sells that setup...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

My band uses one of the 4 bars. Quite happy with them except for two things...

They wash out any video or photos, and don't rely on them on their own. We got stuck once just using them with no other lights and it was almost impossible to see anything properly.

Still, receommended for the price, weight and ease of setup.


----------

